# How long for corals to adapt to new tank



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi All,

Well, the tank is up, cycled and stable so we bought corals from Canada Corals. Very happy with them. We have them in a quarantine tank and have dipped them once already. 

However, they are not as active as they were at CC. I assume this is normal after the stress of bagging, travel, dip, and being placed in a new tank. So, my question is, normally, how long does it take for them to become comfortable in a new tank?

I bought the following: (all frags except for the favia which is a colony)

2 mushrooms,
1 favia colony
1 acan
1 clove polyp
1 hammer
1 torch
1 symphylia

Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

You usually ask question and do different way that advised, but just in case I will try again.
Nobody dips/quarantine corals like dipping fishes. They will die in quarantine without god light and flow
Coral Dip means using solution like these just for a few minutes

http://www.coralrx.com/

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=16829

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Usually you don't quarantine corals. If you do, then you have a complete extra system to maintain their needs as well as your main tank. If you are dipping the corals then you would do as instructed and then put the corals in your main tank.


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

sig said:


> You usually ask question and do different way that advised, but just in case I will try again.
> Nobody dips/quarantine corals like dipping fishes. They will die in quarantine without god light and flow
> Coral Dip means using solution like these just for a few minutes
> 
> ...


Yes that is the product we used. We followed the instructions.


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

altcharacter said:


> Usually you don't quarantine corals. If you do, then you have a complete extra system to maintain their needs as well as your main tank. If you are dipping the corals then you would do as instructed and then put the corals in your main tank.


Canada Corals recommends dipping their corals over a three week period and placing them in quarantine over that time. Yes, we have a separate system quarantine tank with a power head for flow, live rock, water chemistry checks, proper lights etc. for the quarantine tank. We are feeding them Fuel and doing water changes as required.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Midland said:


> Canada Corals recommends dipping their corals over a three week period and placing them in quarantine over that time. Yes, we have a separate system quarantine tank with a power head for flow, live rock, water chemistry checks, proper lights etc. for the quarantine tank. We are feeding them Fuel and doing water changes as required.


cant argue with CC

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Elder1945 (Apr 18, 2009)

I qt coral so do a lot of people I know, 3 weeks is a long time to wait I am in the boat of 1-2 weeks but everyone has there own reasons. Corals in general do strange things. I know Canada Coral runs Led's and low flow with a wave maker on there softy tank. So the coral has to get used to that as well.

Everything I have bought from them (Looking at my tank now, a lot)
looks as good as it did when I bought it. I would say the longest I had to wait for a coral to fully open to the size was 2-3 full weeks. I know for a fact my Doughnut Coral took 3 weeks be for it fully opened.

I think that was due to flat worms hence why I qt everything I can.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Elder1945 said:


> I think that was due to flat worms hence why I qt everything I can.


can you explain the point the qt the corals? will you QT SPS also?
All these worms could be eliminated in a minutes using Coral RX
when you qt corals they adjust to one environment (flow. placement, etc) and later you change the conditions again placing them in another tank

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Elder1945 said:


> I qt coral so do a lot of people I know, 3 weeks is a long time to wait I am in the boat of 1-2 weeks but everyone has there own reasons. Corals in general do strange things. I know Canada Coral runs Led's and low flow with a wave maker on there softy tank. So the coral has to get used to that as well.
> 
> Everything I have bought from them (Looking at my tank now, a lot)
> looks as good as it did when I bought it. I would say the longest I had to wait for a coral to fully open to the size was 2-3 full weeks. I know for a fact my Doughnut Coral took 3 weeks be for it fully opened.
> ...


Thanks for the time line. Glad to know I do not need to worry after only 24 hours!


----------



## Elder1945 (Apr 18, 2009)

sig said:


> can you explain the point the qt the corals? will you QT SPS also?
> All these worms could be eliminated in a minutes using Coral RX
> when you qt corals they adjust to one environment (flow. placement, etc) and later you change the conditions again placing the in another tank


My qt tank had the same water I use in my display and is ran by a 1 pod maxspec razor so everything is about the same. I do not like dipping corals right away after I get them home. This I feel is better but to each there own.... As for qt corals I like to see what develops on them over the first 1-2 weeks. I have found weird stuff come out of the base rock of every colony I have purchased even after dipping.

And I do qt sps I would say that if you ran a large sps system I would be hard press to lose my tank for not qt one thing.


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

sig said:


> can you explain the point the qt the corals? will you QT SPS also?
> All these worms could be eliminated in a minutes using Coral RX
> when you qt corals they adjust to one environment (flow. placement, etc) and later you change the conditions again placing the in another tank


I asked the same question to Canada Corals and Crayon pointed this out to me as well. You not only need to get rid of the parasites but any eggs that could hatch later on. Therefore you should dip once per week over a number of weeks. My understanding is that the quarantine and multiple dips is not something everyone does and is not necessarily essential. However, it is a matter of best practices etc. Like you, I do worry about adding stress since they need to adjust to one tank and then a short time later readjust to another. However, it is much easier to prevent getting parasites then it is to get rid of them once you have them.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Elder1945 said:


> This I feel is better but to As for qt corals I like to see what develops on them over the first 1-2 weeks.
> .


I do not have luxury to have several tanks and oversee corals in quarantine for weeks.
Using Coral RX and others for the last 5 years, I never had unwanted pest, worm, parasite in my tanks, but you are right "each there own...."

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

sig said:


> can you explain the point the qt the corals? will you QT SPS also?


The reason for qt coral for 3 weeks is to kill the eggs and hatching cycles of some nasty pests such as AEFW. People will need to use other chemicals to tackle these pests.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

notclear said:


> The reason for qt coral for 3 weeks is to kill the eggs and hatching cycles of some nasty pests such as AEFW. People will need to use other chemicals to tackle these pests.


AEFW only on acros. 
AEFW will die in ~2 weeks with no food, but if you *quarantine in the same tank with rocks and sand*, there is a food - the sps itself.

here is the read, I found last year about AEFW
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2346292

will you quarantine these for 3 weeks? be serous please
2 mushrooms,
1 favia colony
1 acan
1 clove polyp
1 hammer
1 torch
1 symphylia

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

I think it is really about how easy it is for you to adhere to best practices. For a store that does not want to sell a coral with AEFW and has many quarantine tanks, it is much easier for them than most. If you have no place to quarantine them, then a dip and whatever acclimatization method you chose is all you can do feasibly. 

Since I started my QT/Rehab tank (same parameters as my display), I tend to dip and monitor for a few days, then if time allows I will dip again before going into the display (I swap up between CoralRX and Iodine). I also don't keep SPS, so I don't have to worry about AEFW or MENB.


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

We should all be so lucky as to QT our corals. 

The reason I want to QT mine is due to fish parasites like ich coming along with them. The only way to be certain you tank remains disease free is to keep everything wet quarantined for 72ish days. This is something I hope to eventually achieve. When I add a fish I'm only worried he will be picked on but I'm fairy certain he won't bring any disease. When I add a coral I worry a bit about my fish. An added bonus is almost nothing will die in your tank ever since if it was going to happen it would happen in the quarantine tank.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Are there any LFS that would be safe to buy pest free corals from?

Do any stores quarantine their corals long enough to know they are not selling ones with issues?

If not then I just I'm not getting the mini reef I dreamed of but a FOWLR setup instead


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

TBemba said:


> Are there any LFS that would be safe to buy pest free corals from?
> 
> Do any stores quarantine their corals long enough to know they are not selling ones with issues?
> 
> If not then I just I'm not getting the mini reef I dreamed of but a FOWLR setup instead


Nope. Maybe if they increased prices 10 fold they could though. Probably would also have to expand their stores or decrease stock by 50-90%


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

TBemba said:


> Are there any LFS that would be safe to buy pest free corals from?
> 
> Do any stores quarantine their corals long enough to know they are not selling ones with issues?
> 
> If not then I just I'm not getting the mini reef I dreamed of but a FOWLR setup instead


The same goes for fish for stores, doesn't really make it a reason to not purchase either.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

TBemba said:


> Are there any LFS that would be safe to buy pest free corals from?
> 
> Do any stores quarantine their corals long enough to know they are not selling ones with issues?
> 
> If not then I just I'm not getting the mini reef I dreamed of but a FOWLR setup instead


Canada corals dip all their frags every week or so. I've seen them do it. However they can also attest to the fact that even doing this, some stuff (bugs) shows up in their system once in a while. Just too much stock coming in every week.
It's easy to dip, and if you start with frags that have been dipped already, you really do minimize the risk.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Crayon said:


> Canada corals dip all their frags every week or so. I've seen them do it. However they can also attest to the fact that even doing this, some stuff (bugs) shows up in their system once in a while. Just too much stock coming in every week.
> It's easy to dip, and if you start with frags that have been dipped already, you really do minimize the risk.


Sounds like a plan. But even if you have your own quarantine tank the only way to insure the corals are totally pest free you have to either buy all your corals at one time or make sure you don't add any new corals to the quarantine tank for weeks.


----------

